
An introduction to gradient descent and linear regression - sonabinu
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2014/06/24/gradient-descent-linear-regression/
======
dekhn
Very nicely presented. Sadly, many of us had to learn gradient descent from
Numeric Recipes in C.

